# [Solved] Moving the Ram



## Ceej0103 (Mar 31, 2020)

EDIT: I was able to find the answer with a few quick youtube searches.  I have a broken lever.   Was just going to delete this thread but cant find the option to do that.

Also found a bunch of content on freeing a stuck ram, which seems to be what I'll be doing for the next several days.  Time to go invest in some more penetrating oil.

________________________________________


Howdy,

Just picked up my first BP and against the advice of a few, I decided it needed to be torn down, cleaned up, and put back together.  Most of the lower aspects of the machine are done with exception of lifting the knee off.  I was starting to play around with the turret and ram to see how they worked.  The turret seems free and spins 360 degrees.  The ram appears to be rusted in place so I soaked it in penetrating oil and will start the process of working it a bit.

So here's the problem I'm facing.  According to the manual I have, I am to loosen the two studs in the picture circled in yellow.  After, I should be able to move the turret by turning the red circled part.  I'm assuming that part has a gear on the internal aspect of the machine that would move the ram.  In the manual, this part is similar to those circled in yellow in that you should be able to throw a 3/4" wrench on it to turn it.  The part circled in red has a hole in the side and appears to have a broken-off shaft of sorts recessed in it.

Am I correct to assume that my particular BP had a lever of some sort to move the ram, which has been broken off?


----------



## Canus (Mar 31, 2020)

You are correct.  The handle was probably broken off while attempting to move the stuck ram.  The handle can only apply enough force to move a ram that is free to move.  Can you remove the broken off piece of handle and install a bolt to act as a temporary handle?  The ram on my BP was stuck big time and I had to use a jack to apply enough force to get it to move.  Take your time and use plenty of penetrant.  I use Kroil but a 50/50 mix of ATF and Acetone works well.  Check out the attached rebuild guide.  I found it to be very helpful.


----------



## Ceej0103 (Mar 31, 2020)

Canus said:


> You are correct.  The handle was probably broken off while attempting to move the stuck ram.  The handle can only apply enough force to move a ram that is free to move.  Can you remove the broken off piece of handle and install a bolt to act as a temporary handle?  The ram on my BP was stuck big time and I had to use a jack to apply enough force to get it to move.  Take your time and use plenty of penetrant.  I use Kroil but a 50/50 mix of ATF and Acetone works well.  Check out the attached rebuild guide.  I found it to be very helpful.



That PDF is awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## Canus (Mar 31, 2020)

Another good manual.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Mar 31, 2020)

The ram pinion (circled in red) will probably slide right out if you remove the keeper screw, visible just above the red circle. This allows more access for squirting your penetrating oil in there.

My old Bridgeport ram was seized and had a broken pinion handle the same way as yours. I removed the the pinion, squirted penetrating oil in there and all along the seams in the ram (mark across the seam with a sharpie so you can easily tell if it's moving). Then apply a big woodworkers clamp and let it sit overnight. If it hasn't moved by morning, douse it again with more penetrating oil, reclamp, and let it sit. Once it frees up, run it back and forth numerous times while continuing to douse it with oil.

I had to drill out the broken handle in the pinion. I drilled and tapped one size bigger and got a new handle from McMasters.

My ram freed up pretty easily after being seized for at least 5 years, but I know others can take more effort.


----------



## jmanatee (Mar 31, 2020)

jmarkwolf said:


> The ram pinion (circled in red) will probably slide right out if you remove the keeper screw, visible just above the red circle. This allows more access for squirting your penetrating oil in there.
> 
> My old Bridgeport ram was seized and had a broken pinion handle the same way as yours. I removed the the pinion, squirted penetrating oil in there and all along the seams in the ram (mark across the seam with a sharpie so you can easily tell if it's moving). Then apply a big woodworkers clamp and let it sit overnight. If it hasn't moved by morning, douse it again with more penetrating oil, reclamp, and let it sit. Once it frees up, run it back and forth numerous times while continuing to douse it with oil.
> 
> ...



I agree  use a sharpie to mark the seam so you can see when it starts to move,   penetrating oil,  more penetrating oil,  and more penetrating oil,  You can also use a ratchet strap to pull on the ram.  eventually you should see it start to move at your sharpie mark just a little bit,   change and go the other way and keep going back and forth eventually it should loosen up enough.


----------



## brino (Mar 31, 2020)

Ceej0103 said:


> EDIT: I was able to find the answer with a few quick youtube searches. I have a broken lever. Was just going to delete this thread but cant find the option to do that.



Definitely leave it here for posterity.
Someone else WILL have this same issue, and there is some great advice above!
-brino


----------



## Ceej0103 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello again..

She's free!  I actually used the pry-bar method since the ram was hanging off the back of the machine a little.  Put a block of wood on one of the 'ribs' in the under side of the ram and pried with some constant pulses against the body of the machine.  After about 20 bumps on the pry bar, I felt her give way about 1/2".  From there I was able to get it mostly freed up.  I can now move the ram to it's extent when moving it towards the back of the machine.  When I try to move it forward, I get to about the point where it was frozen and it gets gritty and then stalls.   I need to look at some more content on how to remove the ram.  If it can come off by moving it all the way to the back of the machine, then I'll be fine.  If I have to bring it forward to take it off, I have some more work to do.


----------



## aliva (Mar 31, 2020)

I've only had to move my ram once or twice in 4 years. So I move it once a month just encase I need the option. I also put a little synthetic grease on the ways.


----------



## brino (Mar 31, 2020)

Ceej0103 said:


> She's free!



Excellent!
Congrats.
-brino


----------



## jmarkwolf (Mar 31, 2020)

Ceej0103 said:


> She's free!



Did you get the pinion out yet? If so, will you be able to get the broken handle out do you think?

Here's the blow-by-blow of un-sticking my ram a few years ago.








						Unstuck My Bridgeport Ram This Evening
					

When I bought my 1967 V-ram 9x42 Series 1 Bridgeport mill a few years ago, the ram pinion handle was broken off flush. I assumed the ram was stuck, hence the broken handle, but hadn't investigated any further.  Thankfully, there was no evidence that anyone had attempted to force the ram by using...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Lo-Fi (Mar 31, 2020)

Mine was stuck too, I don't think it had ever been moved. I used a porta power between the column and back end of the head. Only needed the tiniest of little nudges to get it moving enough to get some way oil working into it and I could do the rest with the lever. I'd have ripped the lever off if that's all I'd tried, I'm sure. Moves with the merest hint of a nudge when unlocked now, and I use it all the time to reposition the head when I've got dividing head, vise and rotary table on the table. Definitely one of the more useful features of a turret mill!


----------



## Ceej0103 (Mar 31, 2020)

jmarkwolf said:


> Did you get the pinion out yet? If so, will you be able to get the broken handle out do you think?
> 
> Here's the blow-by-blow of un-sticking my ram a few years ago.
> 
> ...



I got the pinion out, yep.  Still cant get the ram to hit it's back limit.  It's pretty crusty in there.  Got the turret pulled with the ram on it.  Probably will prove to be a dumb move since it's easier to whack/pry on that thing when it's on the body.  Easy enough to pick it up and re-install if needed.


----------



## Ceej0103 (Mar 31, 2020)

jmarkwolf said:


> Did you get the pinion out yet? If so, will you be able to get the broken handle out do you think?
> 
> Here's the blow-by-blow of un-sticking my ram a few years ago.
> 
> ...



One thing stuck with me about your post... "did you get the pinion out yet?".  Got me thinking, maybe that pinion is the reason I felt the 'hard stop' on the end of travel that was free. Logically, that would make sense. The ram cant exactly pull out if the pinion is still meshed with the rack. So I moved it to that 'hard stop' and then pulled the pinion.  Then lifted it up to help me slide it off the end.  BINGO!  Ram is now free from turret and I'm pretty much done with the tear down.  Now to clean, paint, and put it back together.  I'm thinking of a gloss black with red lettering....is this sac-religious for a BP?

I think i'll start by stripping and re-finishing all of the lower and move upwards to the turret/ram with the head being last.  Will allow me to get my garage back in order to have a clean/clear work environment for the head and I can bolt it down to my table.  Got the table and the saddle already sitting out in a kiddie sandbox with a cover (neighbor hand-me-down) so I can start with them.  Plan is to clean/degrease outside in the plastic sandbox and then move them in to my work table to polish and de-bur the machined surfaces.

Anyhow, here's some pictures.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Mar 31, 2020)

That colour scheme sounds lovely, it'll certainly be quite unique.


----------



## brino (Mar 31, 2020)

Ceej0103 said:


> I'm thinking of a gloss black with red lettering....is this sac-religious for a BP?



It is yours!
You are saving it and investing time, effort and funds.
You can paint it flourescent pink, and I'd still want to follow along and see it!

-brino


----------



## Ceej0103 (Apr 1, 2020)

brino said:


> It is yours!
> You are saving it and investing time, effort and funds.
> You can paint it flourescent pink, and I'd still want to follow along and see it!
> 
> -brino



If I were to chronicle that....where would it go?  The project forums?


----------



## brino (Apr 1, 2020)

Ceej0103 said:


> If I were to chronicle that....where would it go? The project forums?



It could continue right here in the Bridgeport and clones forum.
...or in the members projects area here: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/members-projects-post-your-projects-here.193/

Don't worry, we're not to formal about it.....and I believe the moderators can move them if you decide it really needs to be moved.

-brino


----------



## Ceej0103 (Apr 1, 2020)

brino said:


> It could continue right here in the Bridgeport and clones forum.
> ...or in the members projects area here: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/members-projects-post-your-projects-here.193/
> 
> Don't worry, we're not to formal about it.....and I believe the moderators can move them if you decide it really needs to be moved.
> ...




Decided to crank up a post here...









						Newbie and the Bridgeport
					

Hey all,  Just found the community a few weeks ago and the guidance has been top notch.  My short story is I've always been fascinated with the manufacturing process (I actually own an IT Engineering firm....boring). After about 9 million episodes of How It's Made on YouTube, I landed on...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

